# Here I go again...UPDATED Oct 17



## minie812 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you all remember my post during the summer of the heart problems I had and the impending heart cath with 3 stents put in due to major blockage. I was doing super duper but again wasn't feeling to whoopie the last several weeks (we went to the State fair and hubby showed Navie for me) anyway went for my follow up visit with my heart doc last thursday and told him I felt funny again?



We did the nuclear stress test this past thursday and one of the stents has had a restenosis (blockage again) so I go in this coming Thursday for another heart cath and look-see and do not know what is going to happen



Anyway I would appreciate prayers again as I sure believe in them.


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 26, 2009)

sorry to hear the news.i will be thinking of you Thursday when you go in to replace the cath. Its good that you know your body well enough to know when something is not right. you will be in my thoughts , and please let us know how you are doing afterword. you are in my thoughts

kristen


----------



## Barbie (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear your update, but glad you are doing something right away. My prayers and good thoughts are with you, particulary Thursday when you have your cath.

Barbie


----------



## Sterling (Sep 26, 2009)

Know that I will be thinking of you and holding you in prayer. I'm sorry for the not-so-good-news.


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 26, 2009)

Judy,

I will be thinking of you and hope all goes well and you get to feeling better



I am sorry I missed you at the state fair -- I wanted to go but just to dang miserable to do that much walking -- I am not due for another 3 weeks but dr seems to think it will be sooner -- I am sure hoping he is right


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2009)

Judy --

I'm saying prayes and keeping you in my thoughts!

Jill


----------



## crponies (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm praying for you right now, Judy. I can only imagine the fear that is possible if you think about all that could happen with this sort of thing. May you experience instead the perfect peace of God as you remember that He is good and He is in control.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 26, 2009)

Geezz....I am so sorry to hear this...Hang in there. I will be thinking of you on Thursday...Prayers and Hugs Theresa


----------



## Marylou (Sep 27, 2009)

Will be thinking of and praying for you!


----------



## REO (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no! {{{{hugs}}}} and prayers! I hope you get what you need to feel better soon!


----------



## wildoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Prayers coming, hope they have you back in good shape quickly.

Jan


----------



## Connie P (Sep 29, 2009)

Saying many prayers for you. It is great that you are so in touch with your body and also that you get right in when you feel things aren't right. Hope all goes well for you on Thursday.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 1, 2009)

Prayers sent!

Hugs

Bponnie


----------



## minie812 (Oct 2, 2009)

minie812 said:


> If you all remember my post during the summer of the heart problems I had and the impending heart cath with 3 stents put in due to major blockage. I was doing super duper but again wasn't feeling to whoopie the last several weeks (we went to the State fair and hubby showed Navie for me) anyway went for my follow up visit with my heart doc last thursday and told him I felt funny again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the hospital thursday for another heart cath.



I have a good heart Doc & first thing he said to me as I was laying on the table "Not good news" he said ALL my arteries that had stents put in on July 29 are 2-90% closed and one is 100%,



He went to the waiting room and brought hubby back into the cath room to show him also (not many docs will do that) and went through what had happen to me. The stents are open but my heart tissue scarred over both ends of the three stents called restenosis (very unusual for this) and so now I go in for a heart bypass nx thursday. He wanted me to stay in the hospital till then (I have to wait for the plavix to get out of my system) soooo again say some prayers for me and hubby (he is taking it harder then me, I think) I have some wonderful docs working with me on this and a bunch of friends at the hospital that I used to work with that will be there to take care of me...not to mention some great horsey friends and my family also


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh crikey! Well maybe they can get you fixed up good as new again. Sounds like you and your Dr. are on top of things. Wow, I didnt know that could happen with stents! I hope my neighbor has his checked and stays up on things!

Prayers sent for you! Hoping for a quick recovery with no problems for you!


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 2, 2009)

Good Luck and a *[SIZE=24pt]BIG HUG[/SIZE]*


----------



## Taylor Jo (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that you are able to pay that close attention to your body and detect when something is wrong. YA HOO!!!!!! My prayers go out to you and get back to normal real soon, ok. Hang in there, TJ


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Judy! I am holding you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers! I hope you have this behind you and are recovering as soon as possible at home. I am so sorry you are going through this problem!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 3, 2009)

Best wishes and prayers coming your way from me! Think positive thoughts--this bypass will have you all fixed up in no time. I know a number of people that have had bypass surgery and they've enjoyed healthy lives since then--and it will do the same for you!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Best wishes for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 4, 2009)

Holding you in good thoughts and prayers, and hubby too. I hope you soon will be feeling better and up and around to enjoy the holidays with friends and family.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I am back home afer my triple bypass



I still have alot of pain in my chest and lt leg and lt arm. The surgeon had tried to take a graft from my chest but it too was no good. so hence the lt leg became the target. I was able to walk to my mailbox and back for my large pile of medical bills(not suppose to lift anything over 5 lbs , I swear they weight 20 lbs)



My medical bills made it home before I did



so it has been a roller coaster to say the least. I cannot wait to get the staples removed as they hurt as I heal, but all in all I haven't skipped



a beat (so to speak) and am making plans for our 2010 foals



so will not be on as much in the coming weeks. It hurts to type as my lt arm goes numb and I think it is due to some tissue being scarred from all the injections...rejections and needle punctures done on my poor ole body



so the good Lord was watching over me again and so now it is hurry up and heal...times a wasting


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2009)

Judy, I am really happy to hear you are home and doing better -- with a great outlook and sense of humor to boot!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad to hear the worst is over Judy. Now for the feeling better part.......it will only get better from here on.


----------

